# Aalangeln



## !OOO! (20. Juni 2006)

Hi
ein Paar fragen zum Aalangeln (Grund,im See):

-muss das Blei frei auf der  Hauptschnur laufen?
-muss der Schnurbügel offen sein oder die Bremse schwach eingestellt   werden?
-welche Würmer soll ich den nehmen? die ausm Kompostoder aus Rasen / Wiese??? 

Das wars erstma schon ma vielen Dank für die Antworten
Mfg kili derAale fangen will/wird


----------



## bennie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

See:

Auf jeden Fall ein frei laufendes blei benutzen und den Bügel offen lasse. Die Schnur mit einem Gummiband oder per Schnuclip leicht spannen 
Mache deine Montage so, dass der Aal möglichst wenig Widerstand spürt.
Als Köder haben sich Tauwürmer und kleine Rotaugen bestens bewährt.


PS: kleiner Tipp am Rande, teste mal "Aalkiller" von Top Secret


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Tja, mein Bügel ist zu, die Bremse ebenso. Das ist mein Tipp. Ich bin davon überzeugt. Frage zwei Angler und Du bekommst drei Meinungen...


----------



## fantazia (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, mein Bügel ist zu, die Bremse ebenso. Das ist mein Tipp. Ich bin davon überzeugt. Frage zwei Angler und Du bekommst drei Meinungen...


mit köfi aber nich gerade die optimale lösung ausser man macht beim biss den bügel schnell auf.sons merkt der aal wiederstand und weg isser.is fjden meine erfahrung.beim angeln mit wurm mache ich bügel auch nich auf.


----------



## Milano (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

#hHallo !OOO!,
wie Du lesen konntest gibt es viele Ansichten dazu; jede Aussage hat etwas für und etwas gegen sich. Ich habe mir jedoch in vielen Jahren Aalangeln folgende Rolleneinstellung angewöhnt. Ich habe meinen Bügel zu und meine Sperre steht auf leichten Widerstand. 
Warum ich meine, dass dies so am besten ist will ich Dir begründen: 
Der Aal ist als Raubfisch ein gieriger Geselle und wenn er beißt, schluckt er auch meistens tief. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund warum ich die Sperre auflassen sollte. Viel  gravierender  ist jedoch das Verhalten des Aals nach dem Biss. Dieser versucht sich nämlich sofort am Boden ( besonders in Seen wo Baumreste/Steine u.ä. auf Grund liegen) festzusetzen. Wenn er das geschafft hat, kannst Du deinen Fang vergessen; der läßt sich eher den Kopf abreisen als dass er nachgibt. Daher ist es äußerst wichtig, dass Du den Aal nach dem Biss sofort ins Mittelwasser kriegst. Dies geht allerdings nur wenn Du Deine Rolle richtig eingestellt hast und sofort kurbeln kannst.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bißchen helfen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Hi !000!, lass lieber den rollenbügel immer auf egal ob mit wurm oder köderfisch, ich habs auch schon gehabt das ich mit mistwürmern an der pose auf aal geangelt habe ...erst war die pose weck und ehh ich die taschenlampe an hatte wurde die angel schon richtung wasser gezogen(sie blieb zum glück am rutenhalter mit der rolle hänge) ,beim anhieb war kein fisch dran. wenn ein großer beisst kann man garnicht so schnell reagieren! ps der aal muss frei schnur abziehn können _ also ein blei wo die schnur frei durchläuft gruß Petri Heil 22


----------



## !OOO! (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

HI erstma danke für eure Antworten.
Also ich werd die Bremse ganz fein einstellen und Durchlaufblei benutzen das scheint mir am sinnvollsten...
Ich hatte gerne noch mehr Antworten auf die Wurmfrage: 
Kompost oder Wiesen-/Rasenwurm
Mfg kili


----------



## sunny (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Angel doch mit einer Laufpose. Du siehst sofort, wenn etwas beißt und hast genug Zeit ggf. den Rollenbügel zu öffnen. Ich persönlich benutze eine Freilaufrolle. Dann besteht auch nicht das Probelm, dass man die Bremse erst wieder feststellen muss, bevor man anschlagen kann. 

Mit nem Grundblei fische ich eigentlich nur im Fluss.

Wenn du an Würmer aus'm Komposter rankommst, würde ich immer diese zum Angeln nehmen. Die Biester haben nen ganz eigenen Geruch, den Aale nach meiner Erfahrung besonders mögen.


----------



## !OOO! (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

HI
Also mit Pose ham wir dort keine Guten erfahrungen gemacht bisher haben wir Aale immer mit Grundmontage gefangen und auf Pose ständig Bisse von Schleien bekommen, die wir aber zum größten Teil nicht haken konnten.
Mfg kili


----------



## fantazia (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				!OOO! schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Also mit Pose ham wir dort keine Guten erfahrungen gemacht bisher haben wir Aale immer mit Grundmontage gefangen und auf Pose ständig Bisse von Schleien bekommen, die wir aber zum größten Teil nicht haken konnten.
> Mfg kili


ob du mit grundblei fischt oder mit pose auf grund is eigentlich recht egal.hauptsache der köder liegt auf grund wenn du mit pose angelst.


----------



## Student (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> lhauptsache der köder liegt auf grund wenn du mit pose angelst.



Also meine beiden Aale auf Pose hab ich rund 1 m unter der Oberfläche bei Seerosen gefangen...

Mfg

Student


----------



## fantazia (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

ja kommt vllt mal vor.aber regelfall is doch das man köder am grund anbietet wenn man auf aal angelt.


----------



## Student (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ja kommt vllt mal vor.aber regelfall is doch das man köder am grund anbietet wenn man auf aal angelt.



An dem Abend hatte ich an der Grundangel nichtmal einen Zuppler...

Daher würde ich mich nicht auf "Regeln" verlassen. Wenn der Aal auf Grund läuft, okay. Aber wenn nichts beißt, sollte man es mit anderen Mitteln versuchen, oder?

Mfg

Student


----------



## fantazia (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Abend hatte ich an der Grundangel nichtmal einen Zuppler...
> 
> Daher würde ich mich nicht auf "Regeln" verlassen. Wenn der Aal auf Grund läuft, okay. Aber wenn nichts beißt, sollte man es mit anderen Mitteln versuchen, oder?
> 
> ...


schon.aber wenn ich zum aal angeln gehe lege ich die ruten halt ersmal auf grund.man kann sich auf regeln zwar nich verlassen hat aber trotzdem nee bestimmte vorstellung wie man auf diese bestimmte fischart angelt.das es nich immer so klappt is klar


----------



## Stefan6 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Aalmontagen  http://people.freenet.de/stefan6/montagen.htm  #h


----------



## macfisch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Hi,
normal darf man doch mehr als 1 Rute fischen.
Mach doch eine mit nen Grundblei, und eine mit Laufpose.
Kannst dich ja langsam runtertasten mit der Laufpose.

Leber sollte ein top Aalköder sein.

Denn habe ich auch mal ne Frage, wenn am Gewässerboden, viele Laubblätter, Seerosenreste und Äste liegen,  lauf ich doch mit Grundangeln Gefahr das der Köder unter den Kram verschwindet. Das ist da doch sinnvoller auftreibend zu angeln, bzw. mit Pose knapp über Grund oder nicht?


----------



## nordman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

hier wurde einiges geschrieben, was absolut nicht richtig ist.

das gröbste: aale sind alles andere als reine grundfische! die unter den seerosenblättern gefangenen fische sind absolut keine zufälle oder ausnahmen gewesen.

ich fische seit jahren aale im sommer nur noch im mittelwasser oder an der oberfläche und fange dadurch locker 3-4 mal so viel, wie vorher. die aale jage dann fischbrut, und wo hält die sich auf? nicht am grund! versucht das mal!

eine weiterer irrglaube ist, aale seien unempfindlich gegenüber eventuellem widerstand beim biß. das mag für kleinere gelten, aber kapitale aale zählen zu den sensibelsten fischen überhaupt. was nicht heißt, daß man nicht auch mal einen großen mit der holzfällermethode bekommt, aber sinnvoller ist in stehenden gewässern auf jeden fall mit geöffnetem bügel zu fischen, vor allem beim fischen mit köderfischen.

leber ist manchmal ein brauchbarer köder, kommt aber niemals an die fängigkeit von wurm oder fisch heran, höchstens wollhandkrabben (wo sie vorkommen) oder flußkrebse, beide vor allem im frischgehäuteten stadium, kommen da heran.


----------



## havkat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Dem is nix hinzuzufügen! #6

Na vielleicht doch! :q

Bei knalligem Vollmond weg vom Grund mit dem Köderfisch.

Dann jagen die großen Aale Kleinfisch, deren Silhouetten sich im hellen Oberflächenwasser perfekt abzeichnen.

Will sagen: "Bei Vollmond läuft der Aal nicht" ist nicht richtig.


----------



## nordman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

stimmt, den mond hab ich doch jetzt glatt vergessen|rotwerden.

vollmond ist so eine sache, manchmal geht da wirklich gar nichts. aber ich habe auch fast alle meiner besten aalnächte bei vollmond gehabt. also niemals bei mondschein zuhause bleiben, weil man meint, da geht eh nichts. 

immer raus, und den köderfisch an der oberfläche anbieten!#6


----------



## Palerado (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Kennt hier irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit mit der ich einen Köder im Mittelwasser (oder Oberfläche) anbieten kann und wo man auch mal ein Nickerchen machen kann?

Posen treiben leider und die anderen Methoden die ich kenne funktionieren im See auch nicht wirklich (Tiefe 5m und mehr).
Weis da jemand Rat?


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

grundblei durchlaufend und etwas mehr styro in den fisch als normal.... 

bis zur oberläche ziehen lassen und dann so straffen bis er kurz drunter dümpelt


----------



## Aalonso (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

würde sagen es gibt keine eindeutige antwort auf die frage bügel/bremse auf oder zu. kommt darauf an wie die aale beißen. ich selbst fische zu 95% mit ganz fein eingeschaltetem freilauf. und das aus folgenden gründen:
1. aale beißen nicht immer gierig, eher sogar selten
2. beißen sie gierig und können keine schnur nehmen, hat das im extremfall den verlust von montage, wenn nicht sogar rute zur folge
3. bessere bißausbeute, da vorsichtige aale(oft große!) sich teilweise nur durch vorsichtiges zupfen bemerkbar machen; erst ein stück abziehen nud dann beißen.

halte es übrigens nicht für sinnvol aale schlucken zu lassen. auch wenn sie recht robust sind verangelt man dabei auch einige untermaßige. denke wir wollen alle auch in zukunft noch aale fangen. soweit meine meinung

gruß Aalonso


----------



## nordman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				Aalonso schrieb:
			
		

> halte es übrigens nicht für sinnvol aale schlucken zu lassen. auch wenn sie recht robust sind verangelt man dabei auch einige untermaßige.  denke wir wollen alle auch in zukunft noch aale fangen. soweit meine meinung
> 
> gruß Aalonso




#6das lob ich mir!


ach so, klar gibt es eine gute methode, den köder im mittelwasser oder an der oberfläche anzubieten, aber etwas mehr styropor im köderfisch reicht meist nicht aus. ich montiere ein schlanke pose mit etwa 3gr tragkraft, auch mal etwas mehr oder weniger, je nach ködergröße, mit 2 posenringen auf dem vorfach, die zieht dann den köder hoch.

die montage läßt sich im handumdrehen auch wieder zur normalen grundangel umbauen, falls da doch mehr los sein sollte, als an der oberfläche.


----------



## Student (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> immer raus, und den köderfisch an der oberfläche anbieten!#6



Wie macht ihr das? Am Grund hab ich den Haken ja beim Kopf und das Vorfach tritt bei der Schwanzwurzel aus...

Bietet ihr so einen Fisch auch an der Pose an, also senkrecht nach unten? Oder eher wie (ich) beim Hechtfischen waagerecht?

Mfg

Student


----------



## nordman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

ich ködere den fisch beim aalangeln eigentlich immer durch die schwanzwurzel an. dadurch hängt er dann senkrecht mit dem kopf nach unten im wasser. hält die aale nicht vom biß ab.


----------



## Aalonso (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

machmal ist es empfehlenswerter den köderfisch am waidloch anzuködern. das gilt vor allem dann, wenn gerade laichzeit ist(rotaugen und besonders kaulbarsch)aale stehen ja bekannlich auf laich. habe schon häufiger erlebt, das aale den köfi von hinten packen, ihn regelrecht ausquetschen bzw.-saugen und dann wieder loslassen.


----------



## !OOO! (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Tach
war gestern von 6 -12 abends am See, waren viele kleine Barsche da und ich hab mit 2 Grundruten mit Durchlaufmontage mit Mistwurmbüdel und an der anderen  mit kleinem Barsch 10cm geangelt zusätzlich hatte ich noch eine Posenrute mit Barschstückchen.Hab aber bis auf die Barsche die zu Köderfischen wurden nichts gefangen !?
mit der Posenrute war ich so circa 5m draußen und mit den Grundruten 10m.
Hat jemand ne Idee woran es lag ?
Wetter war bewölkt, kein Regen und kein Wind Temp. ca 20  welche natürlich mit der Zeit  sank.
Mfg kili


----------



## Ruddelfisch (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

dann musst du unbedingtmit kleinem mepps spinner probieren....


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				Ruddelfisch schrieb:
			
		

> dann musst du unbedingtmit kleinem mepps spinner probieren....


hä? um aale zu fangen?;+


!OOO!, lies dir doch mal bitte meine vorangegangenen postings durch, dann weißt du vielleicht, was das problem ist. der aal ist kein reiner grundfisch, im sommer ist er vorwiegend im freiwasser und an der oberfläche aktiv.


----------



## !OOO! (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Dann glaub ich vielleicht das Problem gefunden zu haben:
Beim angeln hat man immer viel gedönz in form von verrotteten Blättern an der Montage kann ich einfach an den Hacken nen Stück Kork mit dranhängen? ,wenn das Vorfach 60 cm ist dann hängt der Köder doch 60 cm Höher und versinkt nicht im Laub oder Schlamm.
Mfg kili


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				!OOO! schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich einfach an den *Hacken* nen Stück Kork mit dranhängen?


du meinst sicher den *haken*, oder?|rolleyes 

das wäre zu einfach gedacht, dann müßte der aal den kork mitfressen. versuche es doch mal mit der pose auf dem vorfach. was für bleie benutzt du denn? es geht nur mit bleien mit eingegossenem wirbel, nicht mit durchlochten bleien. bei denen ist der widerstand zu groß, da schafft die pose es nicht, den köder hochzuziehen. ebenso bei zu starken schnüren funktioniert es nicht. maximal 0,30er monofil.

wenn der grund so weich und unrein ist, mußt du das blei zusätzlich noch an einem seitenarm montieren, damit es nicht einsinkt. den knotest du dann an einen tönnchenwirbel, der frei auf der hauptschnur läuft.


----------



## !OOO! (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

HI
Ich hab 30er Monofile Schnur und durchborte 40g Bleie.
Du meinst an das vorfach bei der Grundmontage eine kleine Pose, geht den nich auch ne kleine Wasserkugel die haben einen guten auftrieb den man ja sogar regulieren kann und sie ist unauffälliger finde ich.Dann brauch ich ja auch noch andere Bleie.
mfg kili


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

ja, andere bleie brauchst du auf jeden fall, die sind in deinem gewässer völlig unbrauchbar. 

wasserkugel ist eine schlechte alternative. leer hat sie zuviel auftrieb, und wenn sie halb gefüllt ist, kannst du die montage an der grundangel nicht mehr ohne tüdelei auswerfen. ob das ganze auffällig ist oder nicht, spielt keine geige, aale können eh keine farben sehen.


----------



## bennie (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

also meine erfahrungen ist, dass aale köder locker vom grund nehmen.... auch wenn sort blätterreste lagen....


----------



## Gerry (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Als alternative zum Blei würd ich mal nen tiroler Hölzl probieren. dann sollte der Köder auch nicht im Grund versinken. Und wenn du noch etwas Styropur in den Köfi machst treibt er dann bestimmt übern Grund.


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

es geht ja nicht darum, daß der köder nicht im grund versinkt, sondern darum, daß er weit vom grund entfernt angeboten werden soll, damit der oberflächennah raubende aal ihn überhaupt findet.


----------



## Gerry (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> es geht ja nicht darum, daß der köder nicht im grund versinkt, sondern darum, daß er weit vom grund entfernt angeboten werden soll, damit der oberflächennah raubende aal ihn überhaupt findet.



ja auch:

...Denn habe ich auch mal ne Frage, wenn am Gewässerboden, viele Laubblätter, Seerosenreste und Äste liegen, lauf ich doch mit Grundangeln Gefahr das der Köder unter den Kram verschwindet. Das ist da doch sinnvoller auftreibend zu angeln, bzw. mit Pose knapp über Grund oder nicht?

aale werden doch meistens zumindest am Grund beangelt. Gerade wenn die hochsommerzeit wieder vorbei ist und dann kann der Tip mit tiroler Hölzl gerade bei schlammigen Grund viel Wert sein.


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

ja, da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Palerado (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln*

Ich denke mal wenn man wach ist und im See angelt ist die Pose allen anderne Methoden (was den Auftrieb und dergleichen angeht) vorzuziehen.

Nachts kann man die Auftriebsmöglichkeiten vergessen wenn der See zu tief ist.
Wie soll ich an einer 10m tiefen Stelle den Köder unter der Oberfläche anbieten und auch noch den Biss mitbekommen?


----------

